# 13 splash babies



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

To day I took them all out and counted them, took some pics and fell in love :love1

Mum: Chilloutarea's Pie, tri
Dad: Morkullans Pipmus, be cr/f


















































































siamese splash?










and of course there were foxes...




























This is a big boy with nice colors. The picture is a little to cold though


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Little cuties!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very beautiful.My first litter is now born


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

So sweet!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Adorable! Love the little fox ones.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they are lovely- Congrats!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

lovely pics> and lovely colours too.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

IM IN LOVE!


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks every one  !


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

do you breed to sell?


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Fancy Mice Wales: Yes, I do. But transport to GB is a little complicated though.... I'm living in Sweden


----------

